# Can You Make Your Own Peel-Off Decals?



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

I was wondering if you can buy peel-off decal sheets that fit into a laser or inkjet printer? I'd like to make some new decals for my PIKO buildings that are more in keeping with my railroads era and company names. Has anyone ever done this? If so, where does one buy printable decal sheets? Do they fade/bleed in the elements? 

Thanks for any insight. 

Ed


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I use Avery #8665 clear full sheet labels for my buildings. Just make sure that you spray a few coats of a matte sealer on them and you will be fine.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, 

In this thread - http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=49658 

I mentioned this source for decal and stick on vinyl paper - http://tinyurl.com/36zloh 

-Brian


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

I make sign, logos, and other graphics that use a solid colored background or colors on LAZER waterproof mailing address labels from Avery. Usually I spray some clear over the top to seal the edges. Ink jet printers won't work with this material. Ink Jets will print on it but is not permanant like the color lazer printing. 

examples. 







All graphics. 







Festival sign. 







"Vinita" black/white caution markings. Capacity markings. 

Jim Carter


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had real good luck with the Brother p-touch label maker. It's a bit limited in size - the largest is 1" high...and colors, but they hold up very well outdoors. 

The signs here were all done with the p-touch. 









You can add some color by painting it before hand.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

You can get vinyl that accepts ink jet printing, then top coat it. Then you just peel off the backing and stick it on. Check with your local sign company. Jerry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed, 
I found this on the internet: http://www.texascraft.com/hps/home.php?cat=255


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to look at the DecalPro FX from Pulsar... a dry transfer method where you print the image on a laser printer and run through a series of heat transfers to get the image on a sheet that then is pressed onto the object you want the image on and then peal the sheet off leaving behind the image. 
http://www.decalprofx.com/ 
I bought one a long time ago based on watching a video on their web site, but have never actually tried it myself, got waylaid with other things and never got back to it.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2008)

I bought Testors and that was a joke to me. 
But after reading abit from Bruse I found this (one on the left)http://www.advizia.com/brother/Comparison.asp?User=ptouch&Rnd=636 
Hooks to computer and can do any font with bar codes, etc...can do 1.5" letters 
But I still like both the label that was said for ink jet and this P Touch. 

Ole Toad Frog


----------



## WiscMatt (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Bruce Chandler on 05/09/2008 4:36 PM
I've had real good luck with the Brother p-touch label maker. 



Bruce, 
What is the Model Number of the Brother P-Touch label maker that you are using?


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm using the Brother PT-1500 PC. It can do labels from 1/4" up to 1" high. Various colors are available, but not THAT many. I typically use black on white, or white on clear, or black on clear. That way you can paint a background color first. I overspray with Krylon clear when done.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed - I wrote an article a few years ago about using a laser printer to print signs on clear acetate (transparency material) - you spray paint the background and get a color sign (at least one color!) with a monochrome printer. The article also shows some tricks that let you print reverse lettering so that the toner is under the paint and protected from the elements. 

Have a look at the more complete description here: 

Color Signs with a Monochrome Laser 
Printer! 

I have signs made with this method that have lived outside in the extremes of weather that Pittsburgh sees and they still look great. 

Let me know if you have any questions. 

dave


----------

